# Need cosmetic advice



## Ccelano (Nov 27, 2013)

I recently bought an 86 300zx turbo chassis with a 350 chevy v8 swap. I know the swap is a bit rediculous but i enjoy it its fun. The thing is, because of the swap, the hood has spacers in the back of the hood to acomadate the intake of the swap. I want to get rid of these spacers and install a scoop. My question is, what kind of scoop looks best on these cars. I have seen a couple i like but im not sure about them. If anyone has any idea please include some pictures. Thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

There was a Z with a fairly large (2"?) cowl scoop that didn't look bad. You'll have to make it yourself as there are no affordable custom hoods for the Z31.

My LS6 intake clears a stock 88 hood with over 2" to spare, so I'm assuming your engine is carbed? You may be able to find a low-rise intake and a compact air cleaner to make more room, or possibly remove the webbing from the hood. 

Check out hybridZ. They may be of more help to you.


----------

